# Career path possiblities for MBBS doctor from Pakistan



## us97013 (Apr 8, 2007)

Hello,

Usually, after doing MBBS, doctors either go for FCPS (from Pakistan) or FRCP/FRCS (from UK) or Residency in USA (after passing USMLE). Apart from this what are other options? Isn't it possible that an MBBS doctor takes admission in PhD? I would like to know the possiblity of this career path (i.e. going for PhD) and comments of seniors and experienced persons regarding this like is it useful or not or thats not the path an MBBS doctor should pursue if he/she wants to be a specialist doctor.

Usually it is possible for Medical students (those who have done MBBS) to get enrollment in direct PhD in Germany. Does anyone has information about this?

Thanks,

Arsalan


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Hi us97013,

Good questions. I'm not sure about some of them but I can answer your question as to whether or not this is the path to take for someone who wants to be a specialist doctor. To specialize, you don't necessarily need a PhD. It may help you, but it will be one of many things that will help you in getting into a specialized field.

The usual path for an MBBS IMG (without a PhD), at least in the states, is as you mentioned: Take USMLE, apply for residency in either internal medicine or a specialty of your choice, and go from there. After doing a residency in internal medicine you can then specialize by doing a fellowship.

Also, apart from the options you've mentioned, I'm not sure there are many other career paths for an MBBS, except maybe teaching, but most places outside of Pakistan will require that you get some sort of teaching credentials first.

So, although you certainly can pursue a PhD, it's not required in any sense for getting a residency, FCPS, or FRCP/FRCS. As for how much an MBBS degree qualifies you for enrollment in a PhD program, I'm not quite sure about that, but like you mentioned, it's possible in Germany and therefore it's probably possible elsewhere is my guess.


----------



## medicalmarvel (Apr 28, 2007)

Well, all depends on the acumen that the MBBS holder posses. i think anybody can build his/her international medical career if he/she has got the guts.


----------



## mrazi (Mar 14, 2007)

Anyone know the process of getting a job in Saudi Arabia?


----------



## WANABEE (Jul 18, 2008)

For a M.B.B.S doctor to go for PHD he/she has to first acquire a masters degree for example MPH, MCPS, MSC etc in the relative field for which he will go in PHD.This is the requirement both in Pakistan and USA. I dont know anything about Germany.


----------



## dr.Shafia (Jan 27, 2007)

mrazi said:


> Anyone know the process of getting a job in Saudi Arabia?


yeahh i doo...but to get a job in saudi arabia u really need to be competent enough..you must be an specialist..they don't have teaching hospitals so they don't take interns i think..i am not sure...its my personal experience,..my mamu(uncle) hires people in king faisal hospital in riyadh...if you are living in karachi or pakistan you can send c.v to his emailin address or postal and he will review it...and can then recomend you to their hospitals...he is officially authorized kindof an ambassador for their hospital in pakistan...this is the only way i know...if there is any other...i would love to know too....


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 19, 2007)

WANABEE said:


> For a M.B.B.S doctor to go for PHD he/she has to first acquire a masters degree for example MPH, MCPS, MSC etc in the relative field for which he will go in PHD.This is the requirement both in Pakistan and USA. I dont know anything about Germany.


I would like to correct you wannabee. Anyone can go for PhD(and also for MPH) straight after doing MBBS at least in the US. For that purpose you have to take GRE exams which is similar to SAT, and then apply for PhD programs. Usually students get scholarships for such programs which usually cover tution fee and accomodation but they are becoming really tough to get now, also depends on your GRE scores. Only those FMGs who want to get into really competetive residencies, go for the PhD program. I know people doing PhD in neuroscience and later getting into the Neurosurgery residency. 

One of my friend went to France for the PhD program straight after MBBS which was sponsored by the HEC scholarship program because he got 1st position in the class. So the same should apply to Germany as well. but the best thing would be to check out the information on their websites.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 19, 2007)

oops...Just realized that arsalam posted this thread back in april, 2007...
Sorry buddy just got a bit late....lol#laugh


----------



## kishmish (Aug 11, 2008)

What is the path after MBBS in Pakistan? LIke in States you take USMLE and do residency...in Pakistan how does it work?


----------



## dr.Shafia (Jan 27, 2007)

FCPS...

i dont know word to word detail about it....i just know random bits...soo can't really explain..if some one else can describe teh whole process...


----------



## Saira101 (Mar 8, 2009)

salam, 
For someone who doesnt want to take the clinical route after mbbs in pakistan, is it possible to get a research position as a medical researcher in USA? And what is the procedure?


----------



## nadeemiqbal.rmc (Feb 4, 2013)

*Oppotunities in France*

hello
i want to ask that what is the procedure of a graduate from pakistan to enter france ?? is there any test like plab and usmle
?? and what is the scope ?? if a person can speak french


----------



## Anderson (Dec 18, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I would like to correct you wannabee. Anyone can go for PhD(and also for MPH) straight after doing MBBS at least in the US. For that purpose you have to take GRE exams which is similar to SAT, and then apply for PhD programs. Usually students get scholarships for such programs which usually cover tution fee and accomodation but they are becoming really tough to get now, also depends on your GRE scores. Only those FMGs who want to get into really competetive residencies, go for the PhD program. I know people doing PhD in neuroscience and later getting into the Neurosurgery residency.


Thank you for that.


----------



## shaheen (Apr 9, 2014)

do any body knows d details of FRCP in pakistan??
what are FRCP recognized hospitals of pakistan


----------



## mika2010 (Aug 5, 2014)

In Australia, in order to become a surgeon, a doctor first must complete their housemanship training, followed by minimum 2 years of service as medical officer in a surgical based department which could be in any general surgery, urology, neurosurgeron, vascular surgery and so forth. By then, doctor can apply for the master program which is offered by 3 universities in Malaysia, UKM, UM and USM. The master program will last for 4 years. After a doctor graduated with master degree in surgery, Australia does not recognized MRCS anymore. But if you have a part1 of MRCS will be an advantage for master program. And theseday, it’s very competative in the master, I not sure the program is offerred to foreign doctor. And lastly, I am not aware of any programme in Australia which can lead to FRCS.


----------

